# Flambeau Crow decoy...



## ryan190 (May 11, 2007)

I got 5 Flambeau Crow Decoys, there bigger than the average crow... I used my call and attracted tons of crows but none of them landed on the ground.... Why is it?

P.s. I didn't have any Camouflage.

-chuck norris :sniper:


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

It could be different reasons.
Were you easily seen with out your camo. They might have seen somthing near you they didnt like. These could be some reasons, or they could have just gotten shot at and could be a little skeptical at the time.


----------



## ryan190 (May 11, 2007)

ya it kinda seemed like they were confused or cautious... ya they saw me easily lol... I need camo huh


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Camo or hide behind soemthing.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Where where you hunting?
What type of vegetation was near

Next time you might want to consider wearing camo and hiding in some bushes or tree groves.


----------

